# My new tool!



## dragonfly princess (Oct 14, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  He said "Tool"


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 14, 2007)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA  He said "Tool"



HeHeHeHe Some times it is "fool" not "tool!"   

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 14, 2007)

Is that a guillotine?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are nice Paul, but shoot! I already have one.. exactly like that one. I dont remember where I got it from.. but I have had it for years


----------



## Lucy (Oct 17, 2007)

Can you explain how it is defferent from the other one?


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 17, 2007)

Lucy said:
			
		

> Can you explain how it is defferent from the other one?



Lucy, the main difference is mine has side walls to keep your bar against while planing it, which I think is a bit of a safety factor.  The second difference is mine is larger.  Mine is taller and longer with more surface area, again I think is a safety factor.  A third difference is price of the unit and shipping costs are both less for mine.  That's about it.
Henry Ford has a monopoly on cars, even though he did not invent the automobile. Henry made a good or better product while charging less for his Model A.  Others came along with assembly lines and copied him.  It is all about who has the best product at the best price for that particular consumer, you.   Selling your soap or B&B products is very similar, best quality, best scent, best looks, nicest presentation, all at the best price. :wink: 

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Lucy (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you. I do not understand your last words though. Are you like Henry Ford or the assemby lines.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Oct 18, 2007)

Lucy said:
			
		

> Thank you. I do not understand your last words though. Are you like Henry Ford or the assemby lines.



Hi Lucy  
Like Henry Ford.  Sorry :?  What I meant was that Henry Ford took a product that was out there  and made it as good or better than others.  He had a better way to produce automobiles thus making them more affordable.  Mine are not assembly line, or even 2 or 3 other helpers, right now it's just me alone!  I try to rethink what others have done and try to see if I can do as good or better job at a better price.  Thanks for understanding.  I did not make that point clear....  

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## April (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi there:

I know these are old posts, but as a recent soapmaker and new member I can learn a lot by surfing through these forums.

I love this tool too.  

I am somewhat isolated since I am just a hobbyist (CP) at present. I do not sell or go to craft shows, farmers markets etc.  

If I ever decide to break out of the hobby mode and start selling, I will definately include this tool.  It makes a professional looking end product.

Warm regards,

April


----------

